# Is Rosie27 ok?



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone is friends with Rosie27, she's a poster on this section but hasn't been on for a while.

I really need to speak to her and she hasn't been replying to me so I'm just wondering if anyone knows her and could maybe confirm that her internet is down or (hopefully not) she's had some bad news which is why I can't get hold of her?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes i would like to get hold of her as well


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Uh oh,hope she is ok
I also hope this isn't another where is my spider thread i hope 
There has been too many of those lately 
I thought this girlie was a good one ???


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont think she has been online, I sent her a pm on hear about a week ago and not had a reply and also think she has vanished off facebook.
Hope she is ok


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes it will be were is my spider , does anyone know how to block a paymet on paypal ?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

once the payment has been claimed by the seller, you have to open a dispute on paypal in order to try and get it back.

It could be she is sick, or on holiday maybe?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

she told me that it would be posted out on the monday and its sunday now , but another member has been in touch with me saying they have paid for the same spider as me and another 2 as well , so if anyone has any way of getting hold of her can u let me know plz


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

More bad blood?

Lets hope this one is due to something coming up or happening rather than scamming.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Isnt she a regular poster though? Something might of happened. Innocent until proved guilty, or is it guilty until provent innocent with most people these days :devil:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Isnt she a regular poster though? Something might of happened. Innocent until proved guilty, or is it guilty until provent innocent with most people these days :devil:


this is a PM that another member sent me 

Are you saying you paid for the first red knee she had for sale. Ive paid for that one and two more red knees she put up after. Have you heard or recived anything from her, Ive had nothing yet.

Like i said i paid for the red knee and this member has as well, so sounds fishy to me


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> this is a PM that another member sent me
> 
> Are you saying you paid for the first red knee she had for sale. Ive paid for that one and two more red knees she put up after. Have you heard or recived anything from her, Ive had nothing yet.
> 
> Like i said i paid for the red knee and this member has as well, so sounds fishy to me


Nooo dont take what ive said bad. It seems these days people are guilty straight off, thats what I meant


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well she seams like a scammer to me now


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

To be honest she seems nice, give her time as I'm sure theres a reason as to why she cannot come on atm.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

PRS said:


> To be honest she seems nice, give her time as I'm sure theres a reason as to why she cannot come on atm.


i dont care if she is on or not , she sold me and another member the same red knee and either of us has not recived wot we have paid for and the other member has pair for 2 more T,s as well, she also said it would be posted out on monday and will be with me on tuesday IT is now sunday and NO red knee:devil:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok people, I started this thread so listen up,

I didn't start this to slag Rosie27 off, I didn't mention tarantulas or any sales at all, I was hoping to just start this thread to get in contact with a friend of Rosie27 who knew if she had a problem and take it from there.

However, 

the reaction has made me realise that the situation is not good,

yes, I paid for a spid ages ago and no I haven't received it and I've of course had no contact.

I contacted some members by pm first before starting this thread so I could hopefully find out what was up, however, going by what I've found on this thread I'm now in the next few mins opening an in INR dispute, anyone else in the same position feel free to pm me as you'll only get your money if she has the funds in her paypal account, otherwise it's hard luck or court, I prefer court:censor:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll start a new thread in classifieds tomorrow warning them........


*Rosie27 is a scammer, she's scammed a lot of people out of ALOT of money*


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> she told me that it would be posted out on the monday and its sunday now ,


She did this to me another on another forum, admittedly it was for a 50/50 MM but she said she'd post it on the monday, I waited in all day on the tuesday. Nothing. I got a PM on the Thursday night saying she was sending it to someone else.
Days later the same spider was up in classifieds.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are going through this guys  It seems to be happening more and more these days.

We still havent been refunded by T Lord, so know how you must be feeling. Just hope you manage to get your money back :2thumb:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Muze said:


> Sorry to hear you are going through this guys  It seems to be happening more and more these days.
> 
> *We still havent been refunded by T Lord*, so know how you must be feeling. Just hope you manage to get your money back :2thumb:


Is that _still_ going on? Hows the subfusca doing?

Not meaning to hijack the thread...


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

atum said:


> Is that _still_ going on? Hows the subfusca doing?
> 
> Not meaning to hijack the thread...


Yeah they (meaning John and his dad) have done a disappearing act too, refusing to answer PM's, text's and phone calls, but we have their address.

AFAIK she's still knackered mate, ive left her up to Roy to look after :blush:, I darent go near the tank incase she drops dead


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well i have rosie27 address now so a vist might be in order she lives in kent if anyone is down that way


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it a possibility the girl in questions internet maybe down or something like that, BTW im not defending just there could be a viable reason, just a question did you lot pay by gift payment?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont pay with a gift , if she sold the same spider twice thats a scammer


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> i dont pay with a gift , if she sold the same spider twice thats a scammer


It is possible, that she had two of the same species and size for sale mate...


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

She is a regular and a nice lass. She has good feedback. Maybe something happened

She hasnt been online for 8 days, hardly a crime. Im sorry guys but I think your all jumping the gun here. Shes a regular poster who has brought and sold here with good feedback, so why would she suddenly scam you? And again she might have had more than one of the same spid for sale

Anything could have happened, give her a few more days before branding her a scammer


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Tamz said:


> She is a regular and a nice lass. She has good feedback. Maybe something happened
> 
> She hasnt been online for 8 days, hardly a crime. Im sorry guys but I think your all jumping the gun here. Shes a regular poster who has brought and sold here with good feedback, so why would she suddenly scam you? And again she might have had more than one of the same spid for sale
> 
> Anything could have happened, give her a few more days before branding her a scammer


Tamz please please don't take this the wrong way as I don't want another argument, but that is exactly to the letter what I thought untill I started hearing all the other stories past and present. I would still be saying the same as you if it wasn't for the fact that it's us that have lost hard earned cash. I understand you like her and trust her and I did too but now the stories of past goings on are surfacing my trust has completley gone. I think sometimes it takes someone to voice concerns, and yes accusations too where justified, to warn people of potential problem sellers. I know that's what the itrader is there for but strangley there's a fair few people that have had problems that haven't left feedback so it's not always realible. I'm not knocking your views on her btw, and I'm not saying you're wrong for thinking what you do, just that we're all extremely concerned as we have money at stake from someone that we also trusted.
I really really hope you're right, and I hope she comes online today and says her internet has been down and all spiders are being sent this afternoon. If that is the case then I will apologise sincerley to her.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well she sells 1 to the same person twice then put 2 more of the same species up for sale and the person who paid for the first one like me paid for the other 2 as well , so wot if she has some good feed back it call just build it all up before she does a big scam on all of us, she hasnt replyed to any of my emails or PM,s so yes i will call her a scammer as there is a few other people who have paid her for spiders and not yet recived anything, she said they would be posted last monday and still nothing , but i have her address now so i will be paying her a vist even tho its 250 miles away its not the point i dont take this likley being scammed , so if any one that has a problem saying all this that she might not be a scammer keep u opinions to ur self as its not u lot that is out of money , thanks


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well she sells 1 to the same person twice then put 2 more of the same species up for sale and the person who paid for the first one like me paid for the other 2 as well , so wot if she has some good feed back it call just build it all up before she does a big scam on all of us, she hasnt replyed to any of my emails or PM,s so yes i will call her a scammer as there is a few other people who have paid her for spiders and not yet recived anything, she said they would be posted last monday and still nothing , but i have her address now so i will be paying her a vist even tho its 250 miles away its not the point i dont take this likley being scammed , so if any one that has a problem saying all this that she might not be a scammer keep u opinions to ur self as its not u lot that is out of money , thanks


I am entitled to my opinion and I shall use it where I see fit, so dont dictate to me :bash:

Plus my previous post wasnt an opinion, I was trying to get people to realise that maybe she hasnt scammed anyone and that something has happened before you accuse her of being a scammer :devil:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Tamz please please don't take this the wrong way as I don't want another argument, but that is exactly to the letter what I thought untill I started hearing all the other stories past and present. I would still be saying the same as you if it wasn't for the fact that it's us that have lost hard earned cash. I understand you like her and trust her and I did too but now the stories of past goings on are surfacing my trust has completley gone. I think sometimes it takes someone to voice concerns, and yes accusations too where justified, to warn people of potential problem sellers. I know that's what the itrader is there for but strangley there's a fair few people that have had problems that haven't left feedback so it's not always realible. I'm not knocking your views on her btw, and I'm not saying you're wrong for thinking what you do, just that we're all extremely concerned as we have money at stake from someone that we also trusted.
> I really really hope you're right, and I hope she comes online today and says her internet has been down and all spiders are being sent this afternoon. If that is the case then I will apologise sincerley to her.


I know hun, im just saying maybe something has happened, and perhaps give her a few more days. Ok yes its been 8 days and no spider, but surely there might be a reasonable explanation for it. Good luck anyway


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

People!

You can't be sure Rosie27 -IS- a scammer. But you can't throw away the fact she might be. Shep has her address, an dsaid he's going down so will hopefully find out the truth then.

Her Internet might be broken? Her PC? She might be unable to get on? Accidents? You never know. She's always seemed a bit cowish in posts I've seen. But she doesn't seem the lass to scam. But you can never tell these days. 

So don't have a go at Tamz, when all she is doing is making sure you don't jump to conclusions and if Rosie does come online and sorts it out, you don't look like a c:censor:ck.


/Rant


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

people should just keep out of things that dont concern them !!!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> people should just keep out of things that dont concern them !!!


Its a free world, and an open forum:whistling2:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

To be fair, Shep, this thread was started by someone who had no intention of turning this whole thing into a slanging match. You got involved in that, and as this is a public forum the public got involved too.
I can understand both sides, no one likes to be taken for a mug but some one with links on the site, friends, and good feedback - why would the suddenly do this?
If you have the girl's contact info then get in touch with her and when you know 100% what the deal is then you can TELL people what happened. At the moment you are just shouting the odds without all the facts and being rude to members who have done nothing wrong.
I hope this gets resolved for all in question but remember, things happen, and people get distracted. I hope this is the case and not another scammer.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

there is a number of people that are now out of money and no spiders , so somthing sounds fishy , i am out of pocket so i will say wot i like thanks


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Look shep, I can understand your peeved, believe me I know, I myself have been scammed before, but shouting about it and being aggressive to other members wont help will it :bash:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Shep, firstly it is our business, this is our community and this is a public post.

Secondly, ok, you're out of pocket etc. but don't rule out the fact that it might _not_ be a scam.

And please, I know it's grammar pedant stuff, but your posts almost give me a headache... it's spelled 'what', not wot. This is not messenger, this is a forum, you have plenty of time in which to type things out in full...


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

fine i will leave u all to it, and not bother posting on this thread anymore


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> I know it's grammar nazi stuff, but your posts almost give me a headache....


People using *'nazi'* that easily and on every possible (wrong) occasion gives *me* a headache ..

But as someone said - it is a public forum so you cannot really expect 20 year olds being mature ..

[/rant]


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> fine i will leave u all to it, and not bother posting on this thread anymore


Bit dramatic dont you think? All people have said is not to jump the gun. If you are that bothered then go and drive down there and find out first hand for yourself. Personally I think its highly unfair to brand her a scammer without being 100% sure. I mean if I was her and I saw these posts from you lot, I would be reluctant to come back and make it clear I wasnt a scammer for fear of being jumped on and being abused on the forum. I have to admit myself, that I have said i'd send something out on an agreed day, and then got side tracked and forgot. Were all human and we all make mistakes


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> But as someone said - it is a public forum so you cannot really expect 20 year olds being mature ..
> 
> [/rant]


Not wanting to get into an argument but why not ? At 20 you can drink , drive , have kids and join the armed services .


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Not wanting to get into an argument but why not ? At 20 you can drink , drive , have kids and join the armed services .


Youve opened a can of worms there :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> People using *'nazi'* that easily and on every possible (wrong) occasion gives *me* a headache ..
> 
> But as someone said - it is a public forum so you cannot really expect 20 year olds being mature ..
> 
> [/rant]


Apologies, I suppose it is a little... flippant. with regard to something that serious.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Tamz said:


> I know hun, im just saying maybe something has happened, and perhaps give her a few more days. Ok yes its been 8 days and no spider, but surely there might be a reasonable explanation for it. Good luck anyway


Thanks for taking my post as it was ment Tamz 

I've not left feedback for the very reasons that you've said, I guess posts on the forum can be apologised for if we are wrong but as far as I'm aware the feedback is final so I will hold back to see what happens. 

I'm not going back on my previous posts where I accused her of being a scammer, but I do understand what you and others are saying and allthough it may not come across as sincere from me now I do genuinley hope I'm wrong as the embarresment and shame of falsely accusing someone I can cope with but to just give my money away to someone I don't even know I can not.

I think the biggest problem that is frustrating some people is that those of us that are in this situation have been in contact or contacted by others regarding a few past problems with this seller, and these are problems that are not open on public disccusion so it's only us few and the members who have suffered previously that are aware of the extent of this sellers troubles. When these problems and stories are added together with our recent situation it really does make the outcome for us look very bleak and is causing some a huge amount of frustration which I have to admit is difficult to contain.

No doubt this thread will get locked soon like all the others dotted across rfuk regarding problems with sellers but if that happens and Rosie27 does appear in the future with a valid reason for the current problems then I'll be the first to apologise to everybody.

It does make me wonder though regarding the possibility of internet problems as she has all of our addresses and payments and agreed delivery dates so I'm ever concluding that a broken internet would not stop her posting. From that I can only assume then that she's had some very bad news and I do genuinley hope she hasn't, but again when holding a large amount of others money a simple message would still be a possibilty and I've no doubts that from that we would all completely understand and give her all the time she needs. So that then really just leaves the possibilty of this being a scam and we will never see her, the spiders or our money again.
None of this makes any difference to the situation now but I just wanted to explain why I've accused her of being a scammer as I was the first to start waving my arms in the air and shouting accusations so I should at least explain why.

Again, hopefully my thinking is wrong and I'm fully ready to swallow my pride and offer a full apology. I don't think in the meantime anybody should be falling out about it though, I've seen it said many times by many different sections that the invert section is the most friendly and that combined with the fact that most of my spids are from the classifieds and I've never had any problems before, then allthough deflated by the situation, I'm still happy to buy from our boards, so one potential bad apple and different views shouldn't change any of that


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> well she sells 1 to the same person twice then put 2 more of the same species up for sale and the person who paid for the first one like me paid for the other 2 as well , so wot if she has some good feed back it call just build it all up before she does a big scam on all of us, she hasnt replyed to any of my emails or PM,s so yes i will call her a scammer as there is a few other people who have paid her for spiders and not yet recived anything, she said they would be posted last monday and still nothing , but i have her address now so i will be paying her a vist even tho its 250 miles away its not the point i dont take this likley being scammed , so if any one that has a problem saying all this that she might not be a scammer keep u opinions to ur self as its not u lot that is out of money , thanks


You seem very aggressive,the girl may have scammed you yes,but she may just as likely be laid up in traction after a car crash.You dont know yet,so theres no point in upsetting other members over this.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Thanks for taking my post as it was ment Tamz
> 
> I've not left feedback for the very reasons that you've said, I guess posts on the forum can be apologised for if we are wrong but as far as I'm aware the feedback is final so I will hold back to see what happens.
> 
> ...


I do agree with what youve said, I just think maybe a little more time should be given to her to come back, and explain the situation. Atleast you can say you would openly admit being wrong and apologise if there is a genuine reason for why she hasnt sent the spids. Not many people would say that, good on you  Good luck, I really do hope the matter gets resolved :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Not wanting to get into an argument but why not ? At 20 you can drink , drive , have kids and join the armed services .


Being 20 makes you adult, but not necessarily mature  The two do not go hand in hand.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> People!
> 
> You can't be sure Rosie27 -IS- a scammer. But you can't throw away the fact she might be. Shep has her address, an dsaid he's going down so will hopefully find out the truth then.
> 
> ...


No-one read my rant  :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> No-one read my rant  :lol2:


 I did, it was good :lol2:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Lincs-Reps, I think you are conducting yourself with a lot of grace and dignity and I don't think you have anything to apologise for. It is understandable that you will doubt someone who has your money and not sent goods.
As I have previously said, I hope it all works out. It's so sad to see so much scamming and badly conducted sales going on. This is supposed to be a community of like minded people and it would be wonderful if you could put your trust in everyone - although I suspect that is a bit naive.
Good luck.
If nothing is resolved contact a mod - at least then it'll stop the same person doing it again.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I read it josh, it's just that there's so many rants...

Also, I try for maturity... I'm male though, we're naturally bad at it.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> No-one read my rant  :lol2:


we did, we're just ignoring you :whistling2:


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok I tried to stay away from posting and did as t-bo told me and kept quiet for long enough. I bought the first red knee she had for sale and straight away she put sold on the T. She said she would post monday morning, she then put up some other T's for sale so I then bought two red knee slings and she very kindly took off the postage as she was sending the sub-adult to me. First payment was made on the 24th of july and the second was on the 25th. I have sent a lot of pm's but but no reply. I payed by paypal(goods) and its funny because I bought from other sellers and sent money as a gift and they have been perfect to deal with but this time I went with goods. Thank you shep1979 for replying to my messages, but Id say stay away from the house as It may cost more than the price of a T. Well Rosie27 I hope your ok and nothing bad has happened in your life. Im a door man in a pub,I found a wallet last night at work with a lot of cash in it, I looked for ID and returned it to the owner, he shook my hand and paid for a drink for me, It feels good to be honest and trusted.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I do also hope nothing bad has happened, but that something is stopping her from coming on here and replying to peoples msgs.

Not spider or invert related, but I am waiting on a laptop I bought from her a week and a half ago. I have sent her a msg but am still waiting to hear back


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Not spider or invert related, but I am waiting on a laptop I bought from her a week and a half ago. I have sent her a msg but am still waiting to hear back


It just gets better :gasp:,

so sorry to hear about that, I'm afraid it really isn't looking good though at this point, there just seems to be a list of people that have paid and not recieved that's getting ever longer.

I'd imagine the laptop was alot of money, so it maybe points to prehaps nobody is going to see her again, with the amount she has taken from us all I honestly don't think she has any need to come back. 

Time will tell though, but in all honesty, I'm not holding my breath


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Whose got the rope these days :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cant blame people for asuming the worst, but also cant try tell people to stop posting on a public forum lol.

Does seem really fishy i would still file a dispute regardless, if it comes back and if theres no money in her paypal then its like 99.9% that you've been scammed. Other wise they would of been posted.

anyway nothing we can say or do but hope for the best, if she did scam and give you her real address then she must be blonde.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

well usually I'd lean on the side of giving someone the benefit of the doubt. But now it seems this member has sold tarantulas(possibly the same ones multiple times) and not sent them and now a laptop and not sent it, seems to me too many sales have gone bad and it sounds like some of you involved might have heard of past problems, so her internet cutting out won't explain that.

I suppose you'll just have to wait a few days, I mean if I had been paypal'd the money for a load of t's and a laptop and then my internet cut out, I'd go to the public library or a friends to log in and PM everyone involved. It doesn't sounds good....


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> anyway nothing we can say or do but hope for the best, if she did scam and give you her real address then she must be blonde.


Absolutley, fingers crossed. (about the hope for the best bit, don't want to get involved in the blonde comment :lol2

Is she Rosie? is she Kelly Anne or is she Jo? lol, they're all the names that have been used so far. 

Anyway, what will be, will be. I suppose as has been said, a good way for everyone to look at the situation at this point is put your paypal claim in and if your money is returned then great, when Rosie/Kelly/Jo is back and it's proved to be all a misunderstanding then we can pay her again and continue the deals from where we left off. I really can't see a better solution than that right now as allthough it's interesting to see daily different people saying the same story of not recieving their item, we're really not getting anywhere.

Of course, and again has been said already, there is a chance that the money will not be in her account and in which case depending on the amounts lost then maybe something extreme as a small claims court might be needed, especialy for something to the value of a laptop. I've already tried to put my paypal claim in but when it wouldn't let me I realised I was the berk that paid by 'gift' so it's a waste of time for me untill she reappears but for others that paid by 'goods' then I think it's definatley time to claim, and as I said, when she comes back then just pay her again and continue.

Nothing more can be said about it really.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

:blush:Guys just wait afew more days,i know its annoying when you've paid for something and havnt received it,she might be moving (hence why she's seling them) or her internet has broken or something anything could be the reason,i know you've paid and you expect it to be sent out as soon as you pay someone but her feeback was the first reason why you've trusted her,so give her a another week and if not then there is something fishy about it.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a shame this has all occurred. 

I hope everyone gets either the money refunded or the animals in question.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Woah this sounds pretty frustrating for you all.

Just curious, for the guy who paid for his stuff on the 25th July, ha sanyone who bought from her paid/spoke to her since after that date?

Also, Im not being funny but you see if i was in this gals position and i wasnt a scammer. i would most certainly have made sure that if i had no net at home, or even laid up in hospital that someone got to A pc and posted up the situation, having no net doesnt mean she cannot post the things at the end of the day does it? 

Deeply sorry that this has happened to you guys, and woah it seems she has took a hell of alot from all of you. I dont know prices of your spideys as ive no interest in them so i wouldnt ever look at price but i am guessing they aint that cheap. sorry for grammer for anyone who prefers it all perfect by the way :whistling2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> :blush:Guys just wait afew more days,i know its annoying when you've paid for something and havnt received it,she might be moving (hence why she's seling them) or her internet has broken or something anything could be the reason,i know you've paid and you expect it to be sent out as soon as you pay someone but her feeback was the first reason why you've trusted her,so give her a another week and if not then there is something fishy about it.


Completley understand and absolutley agree. The only problem is that this is soon coming to the end of the 2nd week with no communication and even as reasonable as I am I just feel that for the people that can claim then 3 weeks as suggested is far too long, people could have their money back by then and be buying the items that they wanted in the first place but have been unable to receive from RosieKellyAnneJo. At this point with nearly 2 weeks passing by even the excuse of moving house no longer really stands as a valid and justifiable reason why people should wait any longer. I do feel that there comes a point where a line needs to be drawn under a situation and an attitude of 'enough is enough' adopted, and given the facts in this situation I'd gauge this as the ideal time to do that. 
I feel I've given a really fair and reasonable solution to people by suggesting they claim now and when/if she comes back pay again and continue the deal. Yes that may not seem fair on RoisekellyAnneJo, but neither is it fair to all the buyers who have effictivley given her an unathourised loan of their money for 2 weeks, possibly 3 if they wait another week and if she is genuine then surely she'd understand why people have claimed their money back?
The reference to trusting her from her feedback is a very good point and I completley take onboard what you say about it, but after communicating with people throughout this I've found that clearly not everybody that's had bad experiences with her in the past have left feedback, so yes, we did trust her based on feedback but it would seem it was a judgement not completely based on the facts.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Just wanted to ask,

Isnt there something the police can do if youhave sent paypal via goods money to her? especially if you guys have PMs from her stating payment and delivery details and the like? Just a suggestion you guys. I might be wrong ive never had to think about it

Matt


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Frase said:


> Just wanted to ask,
> 
> Isnt there something the police can do if youhave sent paypal via goods money to her? especially if you guys have PMs from her stating payment and delivery details and the like? Just a suggestion you guys. I might be wrong ive never had to think about it
> 
> Matt


I doubt they'd be interested. If you've paid for goods you should be able to open a paypal dispute and paypal is ALWAYS bias toward to the buyer, which can be rather frustrating when your selling on ebay. I guess though if they have a genuine address the police could get involved, that or vigilante justice!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

YUeah i suppose, but was wondering since theres such a large number of people that between them theres got to be enough evidence so to speak that something is happening, between the PMs they have recieved and their paypal payments etc. :S just hoping there can be a positive outcome for those out of pocket really.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

i know what your all feeling, but i had a brainwave ( i know amazing huh?! )
her computer *might* be down, and she *might* have all your adresses on there? and cant get to them?

just dont have a go at me, i know i wasnt involved i'm just saying, what i thought

: victory:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats some bad ass luck though really lol.

But the other thing about it, if you owed people from the same site 100's of pounds worth of goods, wouldnt you make sure as hell you found a comp in local library or anything that you can post up explaining the situation or leaving your mobi on a PM to call u with address? i sure as hell would!!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

good point, didn't really consider that, but i wish some of the people would just remeber this wasn't supposed to be a ranting thread


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol yeah, wasnt trying to rant, just make a suggestion over getting their money back. Even if the police took interest and managed to contact her, if none of it was malicous and something bad had happened, least there would finally be some proper clarification for those who are out of money.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

don't worry i wasn't blaming you for the rants!
i agree at least paypal should do something, maybe they can contact her?

i'm hoping something really bad hasn't happened ( like a death in the family ) and she gets back to the horrible comments on here thats all


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

I dont think she has done a runner i know its annoying but aint she a 5 star RFUK Premium Membership? I sold a cobalt to her with no probs what so ever.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope your right, but just because you have 1 good dealing with someone that means things dont go wrong. perhaps she will be back before you know it, perhaps she was desperate or perhaps someone has done this on her Acc. wiothout the real member knowing of this. Lets hope theres a viable excuse otherwise theres many people out of pocket unfairly.

But just for the record, having a sparkly clean feedback and 5 star rep doesnt mean anything sometimes, lets hope this post hasnt proven that though


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I also sold her something and she paid no problem. Admittedly it was only for £1.50.

But what has aroused my suspicions here is not just that lots of people are all waiting for their goods, because that could be explained by her being ill, for instance. But there seem to be several people who all appear to have handed over money for the same spider(s) - mostly the 3 B. smithis she advertised.

Also, all of her for sale threads have now been locked.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

so it looks like she has done it to more people now, i now have her address if anyone else who has problems with her PM me if u want her addy


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> so it looks like she has done it to more people now, i now have her address if anyone else who has problems with her PM me if u want her addy


she better watch out or shep will release the fruit flies! colonies will swarm all over her house!:lol2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

you cannot compare selling something to whats happening here. you will not send her anything until shes paid, but if you paid then its totally different. I dunno wut to suggest or think of the address, all i can say is theres no excuse, less shes died or less shes in a coma that she couldnt either get someone to contact all of these people or find a comp and post herself, simple as really :-/


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> that or vigilante justice!


I know you ment it in jest and I must admit it did make me laugh but we've got to remember that it's comments like that which will get this thread locked. So far the threads going really well, it was designed to bring to the attention of all members that there's a problem and hopefully bring out friends of RosiekellyAnneJo who might be able to contact her off site or be able to shed some light on the situation and help us all. It's also been a way of reaching others that are caught up in this that may not have realised how big the problem is and hopefully they can now read the extent of it and the general thinking of other members and make more of an informed descision as to how to handle it in their own individual cases. So all in all I think it should stay open as long as it's used for purposefull information that helps us members that are in this sitaution, I'd also like it to remain open so that people can say if they've managed to get their money back through paypal or not which will shed more light onto the situation as regard to me calling her a scammer being wrong or not. Also it should remain open so that if we are wrong then she can post on here with her version of the story which in fairness is her right to reply in public as there has been accusations made against her, plus if that does turn out to be the case then her reputation can be amended back to how it should be.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Would be nice for it to happen and the nnumerous named person at the centre of it would explain all and come tomorrow all your setups have new freakishly hairy inhabitant (sorry bt your pets just AINT my thing >.<)

But it just seems like its edging further and further to the sad region that someone has done a bunk with all this money. Just for my own curiosity, how much money are you guys talking about for these spiders? I've got loads and loads of house spiders n stuff which u can all have 50p each collected...:whistling2:

Ps bring your own tubs


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Frase said:


> Just for my own curiosity, how much money are you guys talking about for these spiders? I've got loads and loads of house spiders n stuff which u can all have 50p each collected...:whistling2:
> 
> Ps bring your own tubs


But then I'd start a thread accusing you of being a scammer :lol2:
some more money than others, we're not talking thousands but obviously different amounts are worth more to some than others so I don't think anyone will reveal that as they'd be worried about people saying 'is that all? why you so bothered? that's nothing' and such like. Best just to keep it to the principal of 'stolen' money regardless of amounts. You can check out the invert classifieds to see the value of some tarantulas and keep in mind that some people have paid for multiple sales, plus I think we can all guess roughly the value of the laptop, so all in all we're all pretty much out of pocket right now.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

loool!! and yeah ok fair enough but for the record, if your losing anything over 2.50 or so than to me id be peeved so i wudnt care about what amount exactly you guys lost. heh

But i wouldn't be scamming you, i would actually let you walk away WITH the spiders, if i had more than 1 at any time you can even choose which you want  

Depending on size and how many legs it got we can negotiate prices here people!!!



PS: just trying to shed a bit of happyness on a saddening thread, for shep and co to brghten the day up :S


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

You'll be amazed at the amount of tarantula keepers that can't go near house spiders, myself included :lol2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL!!! gosh thats amazing o.o'

You wont find me near any of that crack mate. anything with more than 4 legs was a mistake in my eyes but hey what can you do.

Hopefully someone will have some news on this soon. Wander if shep's otw to Kent lol :S i think it was Kent rosie is from idk? forgot now lol.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

he'll go there in a bad mood knock on the door and some 6 ft bloke built like a shit house will answer the door lol.

if she did scam i doubt she gave her real address :lol2:


then again...... some of you have posted stuff too her so you can clarify the address with them before going on some witch hunt. either way if shes a scammer shes a dumb one at that lol.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

hhhaha yeah your right! however ....

I have 90% of my shit posted to my work addy because im not in in the day, shep might go down smash the door through, its some dea old 81yr old lass who has been doing good deeds for her nextdoor neighbour who has alot of deliveries whislt she is out at work LOL!!!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Frase said:


> LOL!!! gosh thats amazing o.o'
> 
> You wont find me near any of that crack mate. anything with more than 4 legs was a mistake in my eyes but hey what can you do.
> 
> Hopefully someone will have some news on this soon. Wander if shep's otw to Kent lol :S i think it was Kent rosie is from idk? forgot now lol.


 yeah, they're not for everyone, think of all the eyes too :lol2: I like my T's as I know where they are at all times, those little (and big) house spiders appear in the strangest of places at the worst of times!, I've given them a ban from entering the bathroom but it's not stopped them :lol2:

Jo is from Kent, but not sure if she's Rosie or Kelly Anne, it really gets complicated at that point. Shep is angry and I understand why but none of us should be talking about going anywhere, the pen is mightier than the sword and it's the only way any money or goods will be retrieved in this situation. Having said that, everyone has the right to do as they wish, just don't think it should be discussed on here if that's their intention, mainly because of the reasons I gave about the thread being closed earlier. 
It'll all sort itself out in the end, nobody is going to lose out on their money but we just have to handle it in the right way.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have her address from someone that gave it to me who sold her some thing, i wont be paying her a vist but will just wait and see wot is going on , i have a friend who is a copper so i will be asking him if anything can be done about it


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I dont feel there would be any harm if a visit was paid to the house, on the basis you are a very calm and havent got a short fuse. If you go down with the intentions of giving it what for then things get silly. I would say before any action as drastic as travelling for a visit takes place you leave it a tad longer, everyone on forums now all know the situation, anyone who KNOWS rosie will hopefully have mentioned something and we see what happens. I dont know who this Jo you talk of is and if they are meant to be friend of this rosie girl but not much else can be done, i would just make sure you keep all records of communication with rosie at hand and keep trying to claim back the money given.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well if nothing gets sorted in time we have the address just ring crimestoppers and say there is drug dealing going on all the time there lol then see how she likes it with a knock at the door with the big red key haha


----------



## mr ackie123 (Apr 4, 2009)

just go down mate and ask for either the spider or a refund, dnt beat around the bush, its what your entitled too, i've ripped out many a kitchen because customers would not pay for the install i provided (i fit kitchens, well use to hehe)

Fair is fair, you've give her more than a week to fulfill her promise,


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

i see where you are coming from Ackie, and for the record, i never forget when i was 12 going out and tearing a whole wall down outside a car dealership because he refused to pay my dad and uncle for putting it up hahahaha.

But yeah for the time being i would say see what happens, people are aware and anyone who knows her might be able to shed some light on the situation. If you had gone down there and something had happened for instance she's in ICU or something EXTREME than how much of an egit are you gonna feel? Give it a day or two then i would say perhaps pop down and politely see what the issue is lol. be blunt but theres difference between blunt and aggressive but lets not talk ths way incase mod's dislike content and lock it all up.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Look, come on. I'm in the same situation as everybody else and after speaking to shep I know he's fuming and in all honesty I wouldn't particualy want to get on the wrong side of him either, but he's said he's not going and his mate is a policeman so he'll see if it can be sorted out that way which is exactly the type of response to the situation that's constructive. I've explained already exactly why stories and encouraging members in this situation on this thread to go to the provided address is counter productive for us all, for all those genuinely out of pocket and trying to resolve this we need this thread open, please keep the stories of revenge and what not for the pub on Friday as all it's going to do here is undo the work of what's trying to be achieved. 
Yes somebody could start another thread if this is closed but it's a certainty that will be closed too, as firstly and most importantly as a public forum accusations are being made without proof (yes I and everyone else knows we've been scammed) and secondly adding threats, however subtle, will not help. This thread is a good form of communication for everybody caught up in this and in the next week or so could become very usefull for catching up on who's recieved refunds and who hasn't ect, just please try and keep it factual and without threats as I know after speaking to some people who didn't realise the extent of this that it's been very usefull for them and there may still be other members out of pocket that have yet to read it and contribute their versions of events


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Like I said I really do hope there is a reason for her not being online and being unable to post anything, like the possibility she may be unwell and so she will come back on and have an explanation for all of this.

I dont see any problem with someone who has her address poping around there to make sure everything is ok, in a nice manner.

I have taken it up with Paypal so have to wait the 20 (or something) days to see if they can deal with it and I can get my money back. I would suggest anyone else able to do it that way does (unless we hear from Rosie in the meantime)


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

Bit of a delicate case this i hope it all gets sorted ive been stitched up before and its sucks big time, trouble is when i got stiched up it was for quite abit of dollar and i tried to claim but the person had moved propertys and was non tracable as they suspected the account was in a fake name.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

hi guys, sorry to hear that this hasnt been sorted. i want to say more but i am layed up in hospital lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

what are you doing in hospital? Not that bike again?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> hi guys, sorry to hear that this hasnt been sorted. i want to say more but i am layed up in hospital lol


Oh no  hope everything is ok? :gasp:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

not the bike hun. was rushed in by ambulance last night. will probs be in here for a few more days


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> not the bike hun. was rushed in by ambulance last night. will probs be in here for a few more days


Hope you feel better soon hun : victory:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Get well soon!

(You get the net in hospitals these days????? Crazy!)


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

cheers guys. hopefuly i dont need surgery tomorrow! yes ozgi, its a tv phone thing thhat you have to pay for : victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd say 'are you OK Tamz?' but I think it's a kinda daft question to ask someone who's in hospital...

Geez, this is really getting beyond a joke. How many people is it we know are owe by this mystery girl?


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

thank you for adding that last question Toby 

and Tamz really really hope all is well and you're out of that place soon. I hate hospitals!!!!!

well, erm, alot, I guess lol. 

I still respect peoples opinions of her so I wont state what I beleive is now the obvious but I've given clear advice to the people that can claim their money from paypal.

I guess we shall see mate, the site team have let the thread run (for now) so as long as it can remain constructive and helpfull to the people in this position then all is good


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tamz said:


> cheers guys. hopefuly i dont need surgery tomorrow! yes ozgi, its a tv phone thing thhat you have to pay for : victory:



WHAT HAPPENED! You don't just say you got rushed to hospital in an ambulance along with the fact you hope you wont have to have surgery tomorrow and then leave us hanging! Did you get hit by car, have a stroke, heart problems!?!?!:gasp: Don't die Tamz!

your just like "o hai guyz!: victory: I went ambulance and might have surgery so it's all good....how are you guyz doing?"


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

I really really hope she's ok and it's nothing too serious, I think she might let you know through a thread about it when she gets out, so fingers crossed, and look out for that thread


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

LincsReps said:


> thank you for adding that last question Toby
> 
> and Tamz really really hope all is well and you're out of that place soon. I hate hospitals!!!!!
> 
> ...


I hope its not a scam and that she comes back.. as Paypal is useless, I've been scammed a few times and they haven't refunded me just made excuses..


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> I really really hope she's ok and it's nothing too serious, I think she might let you know through a thread about it when she gets out, so fingers crossed, and look out for that thread


she better and I want it either in the invert section since I frequent it OR as a sticky in off-topic!:lol2:


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

PRS said:


> I hope its not a scam and that she comes back.. as Paypal is useless, I've been scammed a few times and they haven't refunded me just made excuses..


unlucky mate, i was scammed outa 120 quid on a fake ipod for my sis's 21st (imagine the disappointment of finding an obv fake ipod in genuine packaging on her bday!!) but paypal was v usefull and i got all my money back (minus paypal fees)

the cheeky git had the nerve to ask for the fake back but i refused and kept it n said i'd giv it in to the police, they then stopped asking for it back lol!

neways hope this whole ordeal ends up ok for everyone (even tho its lookin less n less likely as the hours pass.....but you never know!)


----------



## one of a kind (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope your ok Tamz get better soon (i hate hospitals too)


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmm, can't believe this is still going on.
Looks like the benefit of doubt was given to the wrong person here. Regardless of the situation she could have got in touch by now.
Come on, Tamz is on the 'net in hospital (Hope you're ok, love.)
I think the only advice is to file a dispute with Paypal and pass her address onto the authorities.
I hate seeing this - was really hoping it would work out for the best.
Good luck guys, hope you all get your money back.
Make sure to leave feedback on iTrader and contact the mods. Maybe get her banned from, at least, the classifieds - if she ever shows her face again.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd imagine after this she wont come back with the same name, and lets be honest if she did she wouldnt stay here long would she?

It's just ashame that it shows you cant trust anyone on their regularity on the site or their feedback eh?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The mods should be able to track her I.P address so even if she tries to sign up with a different user name they will know.


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like to give her the benefit of the doubt but have seen stories like this people gain the trust get regular money and then go for the big one and dissapear


----------



## one of a kind (Jul 21, 2009)

All this makes me worrie about buying from here in the future its hard to trust people enough at the best of times without this happening i can imagine it has the same effect to others willing to buy here.In all honesty i trust 2 sources poxicator and T.S.S others may be worthy of the trust but how can you tell?feedback is not that reliable and some people have strange selling behaviour like asking for an address weeks before a sale (questionable behaviour) and asking for money to be sent in cash.

Can anyone give me a few trusting names to buy from?i wont this happening to me again after my brother ordered a p.metallica and not receiving it.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

it annoys me as i run my own online invert business and its stupid cows like her that ruin it for us people that are not scammers


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> it annoys me as i run my own online invert business and its stupid cows like her that ruin it for us people that are not scammers



I agree with you, it's people like this that ruin it for everybody. Makes people wary of buying and reduces the number of sales for sellers :bash:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

hey one of a kind,

It is difficult to say really mate. in perspective, i ordered a full bathroom suite from B&Q and they said id have it in 1.5weeks.

4 weeks on and 7 phone calles nothing

another 3 weeks i get a call tellin me come collect it it is waiting

I go to collect it, its not the right colour, they sold the bath panel i ordered to someone else, they offered me a more expensive bath panel for the same charge .....but that was because the panel had a large crack at the top right corner.....the taps werent as i ordered but were meant to be "similar"

Im not singling ut B&Q ive heard of dozens of cases from lots of different sources where things go wrong, all i am trying to say is that you cannot say someone is 100% trustworty unless you know them RL and such


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Frase said:


> hey one of a kind,
> 
> It is difficult to say really mate. in perspective, i ordered a full bathroom suite from B&Q and they said id have it in 1.5weeks.
> 
> ...


Things go wrong, and everybody is human. People that are trusted on here will go out of their way to sort the problem out.

Just as you will find in RL there are scammers as well as trustworthy people on here.

You have just pointed out it was a RL shop that messed you around...


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

what i was getting at was a reputable shop or distributor or seller can make mistakes as much as much as anyone else perhaps unheard of. Kate was meant to have aload of positive feedback and was a regular here, she seems to have scammed, yet i am sure theres people here who are nearly unknown of who have perhaps sold items 100% perfect and such but they arent perhaps as well known as others. that was all.


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me a few trusting names to buy from?i wont this happening to me again after my brother ordered a p.metallica and not receiving it.[/QUOTE said:


> i'l take this oppertunity to big up shep, only person iv bought off on here, twice, both times great communication, speed, packaging, help etc


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

y2kcurran said:


> i'l take this oppertunity to big up shep, only person iv bought off on here, twice, both times great communication, speed, packaging, help etc


 
Many thanks for that, its nice when people say good coments, if i ever have a problem i always email,PM the person and let them know its the done thing


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Frase said:


> what i was getting at was a reputable shop or distributor or seller can make mistakes as much as much as anyone else perhaps unheard of. Kate was meant to have aload of positive feedback and was a regular here, she seems to have scammed, yet i am sure theres people here who are nearly unknown of who have perhaps sold items 100% perfect and such but they arent perhaps as well known as others. that was all.


We knew a lad who used to come on here, we also knew his dad who happens to run a reptile courier business. We trusted the lad and got scammed. His dad then stepped in an offered to sort his mess out and refund us. To date that hasnt happened. Both of them have disappeared off the forums. We also knew them in RL too.

That's not the only time ive been scammed on here either and that was by someone with nearly 100 pos feedbacks.

It's a risk you have to weigh up, can you afford to lose that money if the person disappears of the face of the earth?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Muze said:


> We knew a lad who used to come on here, we also knew his dad who happens to run a reptile courier business. We trusted the lad and got scammed. His dad then stepped in an offered to sort his mess out and refund us. To date that hasnt happened. Both of them have disappeared off the forums. We also knew them in RL too.
> 
> That's not the only time ive been scammed on here either and that was by someone with nearly 100 pos feedbacks.
> 
> It's a risk you have to weigh up, can you afford to lose that money if the person disappears of the face of the earth?


 
Was that John? He's mucked a lot of people about, including myself.. but luckily I wasen't paying out still. He agreed to buy some spids and never did..

Its stupid tbh, I've been scammed by a few and aye mostly they had high positive feedback lol.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, Shep is reputable retailer, as is tarantulabarn, T.S.S. Macro junkie and to be honest the majority of other people on this forum, it's just a shame that people ruin it for the majority.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

PRS said:


> Was that John? He's mucked a lot of people about, including myself.. but luckily I wasen't paying out still. He agreed to buy some spids and never did..
> 
> Its stupid tbh, I've been scammed by a few and aye mostly they had high positive feedback lol.


Yeah it was T Lord (john) Im glad he never ripped you off :2thumb:

And strangely enough it does seem to be the ones with high feedback :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree, it can be hard to trust people these days. It would be nice to have a list of people who can be trusted, but thats just not practical. All I can say is look at peoples feedback, and contact the people who have left the feedback. this could help in choosing who to deal with.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone heard any news about their paypal dispute yet?

I only ask because as soon as someone wins their item not recieved dispute and no money is handed back because her account is empty then I'd take that as the green light that it has been a definate scam and people need to be cutting their loses and resort to another plan if the amount is sizable or something they can't afford to lose


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Why not go downt here, not violentally or abusively. A simple knock on the door and ask a few questions. Pick up the items aswell, who knows?


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Why not go downt here, not violentally or abusively. A simple knock on the door and ask a few questions. Pick up the items aswell, who knows?


 Im waitting for paypal to get back to me, I paid 40 +5 pounds charges but Im not in England so cant drop into her. How mant people have lost money on this deal, If Its a lot we can forget about getting anything


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Brianmul said:


> Im waitting for paypal to get back to me, I paid 40 +5 pounds charges but Im not in England so cant drop into her. How mant people have lost money on this deal, If Its a lot we can forget about getting anything


Yeah, it seems to be alot. As long as people paid by 'goods' then there's no reason why it shouldn't be reclaimed. The important thing to remember is that even if people win their claim yet recieve no money because she has emptied her paypal account then that doesn't legally have to be the end of it. It really does depend if anybody has the desire to go through the possibility of court as in fairness it's a long drawn out proccess but a realistic and perfectly possible one. www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk can provide any legal information should people wish to go down that avenue.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Anyone going through Paypal needs to start a complaint and then up it to a claim asap. That then means Paypal will look at it straight away instead of letting you try to work it out between yourselves. I think it takes 20 days from when the claim starts.

Lincs I will happily let you know how I get on once I hear back from Paypal.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i put my paypal claim in at the weekend only got 10 more days to go now lol the scamming bitch :devil:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Lincs I will happily let you know how I get on once I hear back from Paypal.


Sadly I already know what the outcome will be. I sincerely hope you're able to persue it afterwards though and get a result.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Sadly I already know what the outcome will be. I sincerely hope you're able to persue it afterwards though and get a result.



yeah that paypal account will have £0.00 in it.

Mine always does. I rarely sell but when I do I always transfer the funds to my bank straight away, just because I feel better knowing it's safe in case paypal itself ever had a problem or a buyer tried to scam me and claim I scammed them.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> yeah that paypal account will have £0.00 in it.
> 
> Mine always does. I rarely sell but when I do I always transfer the funds to my bank straight away, just because I feel better knowing it's safe in case paypal itself ever had a problem or a buyer tried to scam me and claim I scammed them.


Paypal are rubbish

I have an account for stuff we sell at work, and a buyer claimed an item not recieved despite the fact we had proof of postage, and paypal removed the money from our account and gave it back to the buyer, without prior warning. Took a while to get the money back, but peed me off because we could prove we sent the item.

Im sorry to hear this is still going on and I really do hope you get your money back

P.S Im fine and out of hospital now with a few days bed rest and a return trip back to the hospital lol


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tamz said:


> P.S Im fine and out of hospital now with a few days bed rest and a return trip back to the hospital lol


STOP THIS! tantalising information..but no information! What;s going on Tamz, did you accidentally swallow a T!:gasp:

anyway yeah paypal are totally bias toward the buyer it isn't funny, as is ebay. In fact I heard you can't leave neg feedback for a buyer on ebay now or something ridiculous.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

PaperWasp said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


What's that in aid of?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tamz said:


> What's that in aid of?


I was wondering the same.......


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> STOP THIS! tantalising information..but no information! What;s going on Tamz, did you accidentally swallow a T!:gasp:
> 
> anyway yeah paypal are totally bias toward the buyer it isn't funny, as is ebay. In fact I heard you can't leave neg feedback for a buyer on ebay now or something ridiculous.


Hahaha no, but I did have a swollen eyelid from my T's flicking hair the other day, looked like a purple grape it did 

I was rushed in with a suspected burst appendix, and the fact I was screaming in agony

It turns out its gall stones, and everytime they move they inflict more pain, so yeah not nice, currently in pain 

Other than the pain, bruised arms from blood tests and a failed attempt at putting a canula in, im fine... although my hand is very sore from the canula and drip


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Hahaha no, but I did have a swollen eyelid from my T's flicking hair the other day, looked like a purple grape it did
> 
> I was rushed in with a suspected burst appendix, and the fact I was screaming in agony
> 
> ...


is gall stones caused by too much calcium or something? As in is it something you can fix with a supplement or something to help your body breakdown something properly?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> is gall stones caused by too much calcium or something? As in is it something you can fix with a supplement or something to help your body breakdown something properly?


Depends on how large they are etc. Normally its removing them and/or the gallbladder as well

Im not sure how its caused but I dont think its calcium hun?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Depends on how large they are etc. Normally its removing them and/or the gallbladder as well
> 
> Im not sure how its caused but I dont think its calcium hun?


so are you just getting removed or the whole gallbladder?

Hmm I wonder what happens when you don't have a gallbladder...since usually it stores the bile made by your liver to concentrate it, then part of the gallbladder connects to the common hepatic duct which to form the bile duct into your small intestine. hmm...

can they not break them up using an ultrasound? Often they can but I think if their really big they can't. Oh and I googled gallstones and it's when the bile has too much cholesterol and not enough bile salts. So some are made mainly of cholesterol, but you also get calcium gallstones, usually you have a mix of them. There's a few factors, diet is one but it doesn't mean diet has to have anything to do with it. Apparently fair fertile females in their forties are the most likely to get them. Some four "F's" thing.

so thanks to A-level biology and some googling I have learnt something new!:lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> so are you just getting removed or the whole gallbladder?
> 
> Hmm I wonder what happens when you don't have a gallbladder...since usually it stores the bile made by your liver to concentrate it, then part of the gallbladder connects to the common hepatic duct which to form the bile duct into your small intestine. hmm...
> 
> ...


It defo is not diet, I eat well 

Im hoping they break up by themselves, I dont fancy surgery :gasp:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tamz said:


> It defo is not diet, I eat well
> 
> Im hoping they break up by themselves, I dont fancy surgery :gasp:


well ultrasound doesn't sound(lol) that bad, hopefully they'll be able to try that.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> It defo is not diet, I eat well
> 
> Im hoping they break up by themselves, I dont fancy surgery :gasp:


Aww hun sorry to hear that. 

If its any help my mum had the same thing and had to have the surgery. She had her gall bladder with stones removed, they did it using micro surgery, so she was left without scars, and was back to work within 2 weeks and had very, very little pain. She said she was so pleased they did it compared to the agony she was in before the op.

Hope they sort everything out quickly for you and you dont have to have the surgery xx


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

This seems to be the same lass that I contacted on another forum with regards to a MM T. pruriens that she advertised for breeding loan. She told me she would send the spider out so I waited in and nothing arrived. She told me for a second time she would send him so again I waited and no male spider. Thankfully no money was involved, just time wasting.

I gave up with her and borrowed one from elsewhere.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Muze said:


> Aww hun sorry to hear that.
> 
> If its any help my mum had the same thing and had to have the surgery. She had her gall bladder with stones removed, they did it using micro surgery, so she was left without scars, and was back to work within 2 weeks and had very, very little pain. She said she was so pleased they did it compared to the agony she was in before the op.
> 
> Hope they sort everything out quickly for you and you dont have to have the surgery xx


My 9 year old daughter who is an identical twin , had her gall bladder and spleen removed january gone , she was on her feet and home in 5 days and a week later complaining to get back to school  she was scarred ofc , 7 lovely scars all around her abdomen , but barely visible now . Awful time for us but kids seem to bounce back , now they want her twin to undergo the same procedure .


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Nodders said:


> My 9 year old daughter who is an identical twin , had her gall bladder and spleen removed january gone , she was on her feet and home in 5 days and a week later complaining to get back to school  she was scarred ofc , 7 lovely scars all around her abdomen , but barely visible now . Awful time for us but kids seem to bounce back , now they want her twin to undergo the same procedure .


Awww bless her cottons

Btw, your siggy.... you a stargate fan?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> Aww hun sorry to hear that.
> 
> If its any help my mum had the same thing and had to have the surgery. She had her gall bladder with stones removed, they did it using micro surgery, so she was left without scars, and was back to work within 2 weeks and had very, very little pain. She said she was so pleased they did it compared to the agony she was in before the op.
> 
> Hope they sort everything out quickly for you and you dont have to have the surgery xx


Fingers crossed. It really sucks because of the whole diet issue. Its not like I eat rubbish, but on closer inspection I have realised the things I do eat arent as good as I thought. Ive got to keep an eye on fat content of stuff, and steer clear of dairy products like cheese which have a high fat content. I went to get myself lunch/breakfast today and I found myself walking away with nothing to eat, because im paranoid about setting off another attack. So yeah sitting hear rather hungry at the moment. I wanted some toast, which I can have but without butter on... yuk. Meh this sucks big time


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Awww bless her cottons
> 
> Btw, your siggy.... you a stargate fan?


Yeah I love the show , friend bought me the entire collection , totally hooked on it , not got round to watching any Atlantis yet , don't feel it would be the same .
All my snakes are named from egyptian gods/rulers as you can tell , so not all from stargate , but I think the egyptian names suit snakes very well 

Hathor
Setesh
Isis
Ramesses
Horus 

So far


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Nodders said:


> Yeah I love the show , friend bought me the entire collection , totally hooked on it , not got round to watching any Atlantis yet , don't feel it would be the same .
> All my snakes are named from egyptian gods/rulers as you can tell , so not all from stargate , but I think the egyptian names suit snakes very well
> 
> Hathor
> ...


Ive just finished watching all 10 Stargate Series, now just gotta wait for someone to buy me atlantis for Birthdays and Xmas :blush:

Awesome


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Stargate Addicts. *Sigh* It's quite a good show. I watch it if it's on.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Elaine R said:


> This seems to be the same lass that I contacted on another forum with regards to a MM T. pruriens that she advertised for breeding loan. She told me she would send the spider out so I waited in and nothing arrived. She told me for a second time she would send him so again I waited and no male spider. Thankfully no money was involved, just time wasting.
> 
> I gave up with her and borrowed one from elsewhere.


I just don't understand some people!
She did the exact same thing to me (presumably the same spider as well), its not as if she was even making any money out of it so why bother wasting peoples time like that! What an idiot. I noticed she had the MM pruriens advertised on here for sale a few weeks back, fortunately due to having being messed around by her previously I decided against buying it despite wanting it!


----------



## one of a kind (Jul 21, 2009)

Love stargate lol waiting for the new film ^_^


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe they scrapped stargate SG-1!!:censor:

I forgot to watch the last series of atlantis(there was one earlier this year on sky one), has that been scrapped too now or is there going to be another series?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Whole new series coming out. Not Atlantis or SG1 apparantly?
Richard Deans back in it for a few episodes apparantly. #

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stargate_Universe


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Whole new series coming out. Not Atlantis or SG1 apparantly?
> Richard Deans back in it for a few episodes apparantly. #
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stargate_Universe


I love Richard Dean Anderson, he is a LEGEND!!!

I have to admit I was rather upset when they ended SG1 at series 10. But then im glad they ended it there, rather than it getting really drawn out and totally pants

My friend has a zat figurine in his kitched, I wants to steal it lol


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

WTF has Stargate got to do with this thread :roll:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

PaperWasp said:


> WTF has Stargate got to do with this thread :roll:


lol hi-larious how far things go off-topic.


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah you aint kidding!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

PaperWasp said:


> WTF has Stargate got to do with this thread :roll:


Its called banter. If you have a problem, then you know where the off button is dont you :devil:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Stargate, as addictions go, I'd probably rather take my chances with skag...


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Stargate, as addictions go, I'd probably rather take my chances with skag...


Stargate rocks, give it time and I can make you love it too :whip::mf_dribble:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

To be honest the best sci-fi series ever is firefly, Unless you've seen the full series dont comment :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

this thread was getting boring.......starting to hot up a bit now :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> To be honest the best sci-fi series ever is firefly, Unless you've seen the full series dont comment :2thumb:


Same goes for stargate sg1, unless youve watched all 10 series, then you really cannot comment : victory:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> this thread was getting boring.......starting to hot up a bit now :lol2:



Feeling Hot Hot Hot :jump:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> I can't believe they scrapped stargate SG-1!!:censor:
> 
> I forgot to watch the last series of atlantis(there was one earlier this year on sky one), has that been scrapped too now or is there going to be another series?


SG-1 started fairly good, but I thought after they brought back Daniel Jackson _again _it went downhill and didn't really watch the later seasons. By season 10 it appeared they were just taking the piss really...

SG: Atlantis....*sighs*. I'd rather chew salt and vinegar crisps with my eyelids. :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Stargate rocks, give it time and I can make you love it too :whip::mf_dribble:


OMG yur such an idiot! U probs don't even keep yur Ts rite. Ur so stupid.

 Disclaimer: this is a parody of all the moronic argument posts.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

they pail into insignificance compared to TNG :2thumb:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> OMG yur such an idiot! U probs don't even keep yur Ts rite. Ur so stupid.
> 
> Disclaimer: this is a parody of all the moronic argument posts.


 Meanie


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Its called banter. If you have a problem, then you know where the off button is dont you :devil:



What a twat, go find a stargate forum to post on or post in the off topic.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> they pail into insignificance compared to TNG :2thumb:


Paul, for once I actually agree with you :crazy:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Paul, for once I actually agree with you :crazy:


Lisa my good woman......we have agreed on one or 2 things in the past :whip: not too many but some
And I have downloaded every episode on 6 or 7 dvd's as well.........jealous ?:lol2: about 15 or so on each disc all 7 series.....PM me and we may be able to work something out :whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I love Richard Dean Anderson, he is a LEGEND!!!
> 
> I have to admit I was rather upset when they ended SG1 at series 10. But then im glad they ended it there, rather than it getting really drawn out and totally pants
> 
> My friend has a zat figurine in his kitched, I wants to steal it lol


Yeah. Richard Dean added humor. His sarcasm made Stargate, Stargate.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> Lisa my good woman......we have agreed on one or 2 things in the past :whip: not too many but some
> And I have downloaded every episode on 6 or 7 dvd's as well.........jealous ?:lol2: about 15 or so on each disc


immeasurably


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> immeasurably


 send me blank dvd's and the job is done :2thumb:


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I noticed she had the MM pruriens advertised on here for sale a few weeks back, fortunately due to having being messed around by her previously I decided against buying it despite wanting it!


That was supposed to be going to my OH for a 50/50. Surprisingly it never turned up.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

PaperWasp said:


> What a twat, go find a stargate forum to post on or post in the off topic.


 Oh well,least the language is improving :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well i can see this thread getting locked soon as now it has turned into stargate chat room lol


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well i can see this thread getting locked soon as now it has turned into stargate chat room lol


 why should it get locked.....just forum members having a chat.....quite well behaved as well


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well i can see this thread getting locked soon as now it has turned into stargate chat room lol


Locked... or stickied...:lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I go with the latter :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

PaperWasp said:


> What a twat, go find a stargate forum to post on or post in the off topic.


...your not exactly gonna be popular with that attitude mate..

so has Rosie27 scammed you? If she had then ouch, if not then I don't see why you care since the thread doesn't involve you anyway.

No point keeping this going until a major development occurs, which if it needs to be brought to peoples attention it's probably better to start a new thread on it.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Its called banter. If you have a problem, then you know where the off button is dont you :devil:





paperwasp said:


> What a twat, go find a stargate forum to post on or post in the off topic.


Hey Tamz congrats, I didn't know you were pregnant! ...nor a goldfish for that matter!(don't care if it's an urban myth it means that!) must be damned awkward to clean out the T's.:lol2:


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> ...your not exactly gonna be popular with that attitude mate..
> 
> so has Rosie27 scammed you? If she had then ouch, if not then I don't see why you care since the thread doesn't involve you anyway.
> 
> No point keeping this going until a major development occurs, which if it needs to be brought to peoples attention it's probably better to start a new thread on it.


Do i care no get over it you muppet


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

kinda agree with paperwasp even if he is being a twat lol, people might me waiting for rosie to reply to this and miss it with all the "banter" That being said it's a forum and you gotta learn to live with the "banter" lol.

Cant beat em join em :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> kinda agree with paperwasp even if he is being a twat lol, people might me waiting for rosie to reply to this and miss it with all the "banter" That being said it's a forum and you gotta learn to live with the "banter" lol.
> 
> Cant beat em join em :2thumb:


nah someone would notice, anyway one assumes Rosie will PM these people if she has a genuine reason for not being available the last two weeks, rather then making everything public.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

PaperWasp said:


> Do i care no get over it you muppet


not good at being social or something?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

i know if she scammed me i would be watching this thread VERY carefully What if her computer broke and forgot who paid her or whatever and lost all the infomation. Plenty of things that could of happend.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> i know if she scammed me i would be watching this thread VERY carefully What if her computer broke and forgot who paid her or whatever and lost all the infomation. Plenty of things that could of happend.


exactly. I'd be on it like a hawk.

Luckily I've never been scammed and I have paid by gift a few times.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

PaperWasp said:


> What a twat, go find a stargate forum to post on or post in the off topic.


Oooo hit a nerve did I? All you seem to do is hang around waiting for a moment that you can sit there and insult someone. Run along now child :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Hey Tamz congrats, I didn't know you were pregnant! ...nor a goldfish for that matter!(don't care if it's an urban myth it means that!) must be damned awkward to clean out the T's.:lol2:


Hahaha you nutter, youve made my day :lol2:

Damn, now my secret is out :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> To be honest the best sci-fi series ever is firefly, Unless you've seen the full series dont comment :2thumb:


Brilliant , pity they did'nt realise just what a following that had until they pulled the plug .


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Locked... or stickied... :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nodders said:


> Brilliant , pity they did'nt realise just what a following that had until they pulled the plug .


 
yeah i hate FOX! :whip:, dont think we'll see a sci-fi like that in awhile.


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

ok, have read most of this thread but.


I want to know whats happening with Rosie27 too.

paid for a B.Vagans Juve - £18.

she has good feedback etc so took the chance as i do on here and never had a prob before.

I paid a couple of weeks back and she said she would hold the spider until i got back off holiday. Then I got back and notice she hasn't been on the forum since 26/7 that was a few days after i paid her.

Anyone got any news?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Look's like you have been scammed mate, btw did anyone who contacted paypal get a refund?


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

bummer if i have been scammed, i paid by gift so knackered there, just glad it wasn't a few hundred quid!

don't like to call people scammers , she may have had an accident or something you don't know yet.

i'll take it that i'm not getting my spider then if she does appear that will be a bonus.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Look's like you have been scammed mate, btw did anyone who contacted paypal get a refund?


well ive had the outcome from paypal and guess wot , no money back even tho it was in my favour they said , SO ROSIE27 IS A SCAMMER


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

I think the only viable excuse she has now is,.... in a terrible accident and is in a coma. Or maybe she was hit on the head and has amnesia like in Samantha who...

If this comes out to be true I'm sure there will be some interesting and confusing conversations which have a blated and bizzare twist leading to helarious conclusions that, although funny, leave all those involved feeling that they've learned an important leason about their lives. A bit like the end of am epsisode of Scrubs.

Failing that, she's a scammer.

edit: ah, that last post went up while I was writing, there goes my amnesia / coma theory.... oh well


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> well ive had the outcome from paypal and guess wot , no money back even tho it was in my favour they said , SO ROSIE27 IS A SCAMMER


Did they explain why?

How did you send your money through PP, by gift or as normal?

I'm now seriously bothered as she owes me £130.

I just dont know how people can do this kind of thing.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

they didnt realy give a reason apart from there is no money in her paypal so im afraid u have lost ur money like the rest of us , and i didnt send it as a gift like she asked , so she IS a SCAMMER


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> they didnt realy give a reason apart from there is no money in her paypal so im afraid u have lost ur money like the rest of us , and i didnt send it as a gift like she asked , so she IS a SCAMMER


Paypal are crap. Sorry that you lost your money


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Not really paypals fault, They cant give people money that isnt there. Anyway it's a shame she done this someone really should get to her house and kick her arse. 

Maybe then she'll learn that people wont stand for this kind of shit.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have her address if anyone wants to pay her a visit,


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Someone ought to do it.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

or a phone call to crime stopers saying there is some very naughty things going on in her house and the frount door will soon go in then she will know wot its like to get fcuked about


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Instead of discussing ways/means of causing physical harm to someone would it not be more beneficial to either write to her stating whats what and that you will be seeking legal advice unless you receive your money back or going to the Police with the information.

I've been following this story from page 1 and I really do feel for people that have been duped but beating her up or sending the boys round aint really the answer is it and besides lets be honest most people in a real life situation would run a mile cos they're all mouth and no trousers and it won't get your money back. 

At least by writing to her properly and correctly if you do need to involve the Police or solicitors you'll have done everything professionally which would stand you in good stead if and when the matter was taken to court. If you do write keep a copy of it and send it registered delivery and you then have proof that its been delivered.

Good luck


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> Instead of discussing ways/means of causing physical harm to someone would it not be more beneficial to either write to her stating whats what and that you will be seeking legal advice unless you receive your money back or going to the Police with the information.
> 
> I've been following this story from page 1 and I really do feel for people that have been duped but beating her up or sending the boys round aint really the answer is it and besides lets be honest most people in a real life situation would run a mile cos they're all mouth and no trousers and it won't get your money back.
> 
> ...


Erm, I dont think anyone mentioned beating her up :bash:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mrs Mental said:


> Instead of discussing ways/means of causing physical harm to someone would it not be more beneficial to either write to her stating whats what and that you will be seeking legal advice unless you receive your money back or going to the Police with the information.
> 
> I've been following this story from page 1 and I really do feel for people that have been duped but beating her up or sending the boys round aint really the answer is it and besides lets be honest most people in a real life situation would run a mile cos they're all mouth and no trousers and it won't get your money back.
> 
> ...


Scammer's dont care about other people and to be honest sometime you have to use a firm hand, Writing to her isnt going to do a thing at this point. As for getting the police involved that wont help either they are hopeless especially with online cases like this and will probably cost more then you paid to actually get her into court.

I would go around and demand my money back, If she didnt have it i would reposess some of her stuff.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

They did Tamz:2thumb:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Erm, I dont think anyone mentioned beating her up :bash:


 
i might of :whistling2:

I'm a geordie we are raised violent! blame the parents lol


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Erm, I dont think anyone mentioned beating her up :bash:


 
Ummmmmmm well you've just bashed me over the head!! :whip: 

Okay my apologies if it wasn't actually said outright but lets be honest the implications certainly there. And if I was in that position I'd feel the same way but I was trying to help by coming up with a suggestion that hopefully may get some people their money back


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> i might of :whistling2:
> 
> I'm a geordie we are raised violent! blame the parents lol


 
Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Scammer's dont care about other people and to be honest sometime you have to use a firm hand, Writing to her isnt going to do a thing at this point. As for getting the police involved that wont help either they are hopeless especially with online cases like this and will probably cost more then you paid to actually get her into court.
> 
> I would go around and demand my money back, If she didnt have it i would reposess some of her stuff.


 
I can see what you're saying BUT you cannot legally go around to her house and reposses her belongings. You'd end up in trouble yourself.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mrs Mental said:


> I can see what you're saying BUT you cannot legally go around to her house and reposses her belongings. *You'd end up in trouble yourself.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Probably but i wouldnt be able to stop myself, If the police wont do jack then vigilante justice is the only way to go. I mean you could just lay there and take it up the A** which is exactly what scammer's want.
> ...


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Like I said I can see where you're coming from and £130 certainly isn't a small sum is it - most people would miss that amount of money. To be honest though with people like this its not even about the amount of money its the fact that they've taken you for a tw*t and stolen from you. :devil::devil::devil:

What about seeing a solicitor - I know that sounds stupid and expensive but quite a few offer a half hour or an hours session free and I bet once she had a letter from someone professional she'd find a way to pay it back. Or maybe ask the CAB for advice - they may be able to write on your behalf or at least give you some advice and thats definately free.

I dont know how the small claims court works but like you said it probably would cost you but if she was found guilty would your charges be passed on to her? Might be worth finding out.

Sorry I sound like Im being all patronising and proper dont I - if I was you I'd want nothing more than to give her a slap I have to admit but Ive learnt in the past that it quite often doesn't pay off.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

andy007 said:


> They did Tamz:2thumb:


I said "I dont _think _they did"

I never said they didnt say it :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Tamz said:


> I said "I dont _think _they did"
> 
> I never said they didnt say it :lol2:


 
Oi Mrs you could say sorry! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

If you when there for a visit what the hell r you suppose to say R U ROSIE27 :lol2: Do people know her real name?
And who ever is there could say the last people here moved out. So visiting her or him aint goin to do anything at all. I WOULD BE VERY P***ED OFF aswell if it was me that got scammed I do feel sorry for you lot that have.


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

i thought paypal reembursed upto 500 pounds as long as it is not a gift


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

From what ive been told Paypal dont actually have any way to take action in a legal manner

Paypal isnt as safe as they make out, and I dont think by law they have the power to do a fat lot. This is why I prefer using a credit card - The card issuer WILL take legal action on your behalf

If youve used a credit card through paypal, its work contacting the card issuer, they take fraud very seriously


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Tamz did you forget to add in 'sorry steph' there for the fact that someone wanted to bash Rosie27! :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Well I should hear back from PP tomorrow about my money.

I would be greatful if someone could pm her name and address to me as I will be seeking legal advice.

And I think others should do the same.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Well I should hear back from PP tomorrow about my money.
> 
> I would be greatful if someone could pm her name and address to me as I will be seeking legal advice.
> 
> And I think others should do the same.


cant u get her details from Paypal?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

shortyshazz said:


> If you when there for a visit what the hell r you suppose to say R U ROSIE27 :lol2: Do people know her real name?
> And who ever is there could say the last people here moved out. So visiting her or him aint goin to do anything at all. I WOULD BE VERY P***ED OFF aswell if it was me that got scammed I do feel sorry for you lot that have.


 
People have sent things to her through the post and i doubt she has moved recently


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

If there was money in there paypal, paypal would give the money back. if theres nothing in there paypal then they cant do crap about it.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> If there was money in there paypal, paypal would give the money back. if theres nothing in there paypal then they cant do crap about it.


Not true. Even if there is money in there they dont always give it back


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> Not true. Even if there is money in there they dont always give it back



If paypal have found in your favour im pretty sure they have to if they are trading in this country. They should be covered by the FSA rules or something similar. So if there was money there they would have given it back, or it would have been on a first come first served basis if there were lots of claims against her.

Also paypal would have had her real name etc because to withdraw that money she would have to have her bank account registered. Unless of course that was fraudulent too. It is quite difficult to get a bank account set up with a false identity these days as banks now have to do credit checks and money laundering checks on even basic accounts now, so you have to produce a heck of alot of ID to open a new account and wait for those checks to go through.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> If paypal have found in your favour im pretty sure they have to if they are trading in this country. They should be covered by the FSA rules or something similar. So if there was money there they would have given it back


If thats the case then why when ive claimed on several occasions - its come back in my favour and they cannot give me my money back - despite the fact the seller had money going into their paypal because they were still trading using the same paypal

And someone mentioned earlier about cover for up to £500 seller/buyer protection, this only applies to ebay items

It seems when it comes to ebay stuff, they do take action, and if its not ebay then they dont, and I am talking from personal experience


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Heres a snippet from another site about the wonderful Paypal... Maybe now you might actually listen to what im telling you..

After eBay bought PayPal gradually forcing customer of eBay to have to use PayPal I thought it was heading in a disastrous direction.

I'm sure anyone who has Googled "Issues with PayPal" will be aware, PayPal do not have to answer to any financial regulatory body and as such you have no 'leg to stand on' should any discrepancies show up in the level of service you have received, legally or illegally.

After almost a month of telephone calls and daily email conversations and having just been on the end of a 40 minute telephone call to PayPal it's been brought to my attention that my bank account has been linked to someone else's PayPal account. Despite stupid quantities of emails received, PayPal's responses have all contained the same copied and pasted resolution which is to add another bank account. Despite my emails strongly suggesting that someone has possibly illegally associated my bank account with their PayPal account.

Now here comes the interesting part. While this was ongoing I thought I'd contact Customer Direct for some official advice. They inform me that if you read the Terms & Conditions for PayPal use you are basically wavering your rights to any form of regulatory support and therefore simply at the mercy of PayPal's own rules. PayPal is now registered in Luxemburg which interestingly now falls outside the jurisdiction of the Financials Services Ombudsman or any other recognised international financial ombudsmen authority.

Basically if you think your protected using PayPal, your very, very mistaken. If you get shafted by someone in China who's pretending to live in Leeds and own a small bathroom showroom you'll *possibly *get your money back. If however you've had your I.D cloned, not received an item and the other party insists that you have, it's left to the mercy of PayPal and no law is required to back either individual.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Im looking into this as i have a claim going through at the mo. Ive phoned their call centre which oddly enough seems to be located in southern ireland which isnt covered by FSA etc. Im gonna do some digging and see if there are any european laws which cover this.

They will still have the persons account details and real name tho, otherwise they wouldnt have been able to withdraw funds.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> Im looking into this as i have a claim going through at the mo. Ive phoned their call centre which oddly enough seems to be located in southern ireland which isnt covered by FSA etc. Im gonna do some digging and see if there are any european laws which cover this.
> 
> They will still have the persons account details and real name tho, otherwise they wouldnt have been able to withdraw funds.


Call up FSA and FSO and Consumer Direct, they will clarify what I have just told you. Its probably not what people want to hear but its the truth

I did mention earlier that if you have used a credit card via paypal that your card issuer can take action on your behalf, but everyone ignored that


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> Call up FSA and FSO and Consumer Direct, they will clarify what I have just told you. Its probably not what people want to hear but its the truth
> 
> I did mention earlier that if you have used a credit card via paypal that your card issuer can take action on your behalf, but everyone ignored that



Im not arguing with what you said...im just thinking there may be other ways around it


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

wow this is a huge thread


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> Im not arguing with what you said...im just thinking there may be other ways around it


I doubt it

I'll give you the link later to a few people who are having massive issues with paypal. For example someone had their account details linked up to their bank account and paypal accidentally linked the same details to someone else's aswell.

The person could prove this was paypals mistake, and guess what... Paypal are doing nothing about it, despite the fact its their cock up. The poor chap is having to close his bank account, cancel all his cards linked to paypal because they will not resolve the issue. He has lost ALOT of money too

So all i'll say is good luck to you


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I do stuff like this for work, as does my father. So will give it a go.

As i said it's worth a try:2thumb:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Good luck, but I doubt you will get anywhere. Many solicitors havent...

When you signed up you agreed to their terms and conditions

Another snippet 

"PayPal Provides you with a PayPal Account and not a Real Merchant Account. Your money is deposited into a PayPal account, which PayPal Controls, rather than your own bank account. If PayPal even wonders for a second about the validity of a transaction, they can Freeze Your PayPal Account Immediately and suck all your money out. They can even pull your money directly out of your personal bank account, many times without even a phone call or e-mail. If you think PayPal treated you unfairly and want to dispute their decision, You Will Be At Their Mercy as PayPal plays the role of the Investigator, Judge, Jury and Executioner in all issues regarding your account. (_You agreed to all of this, when you signed up._)

Sound fair? We don't think so. 

Explaining your version of what happened, in most cases seems to make no difference. They will refuse to provide you with detailed information from their investigation and will not disclose documents they relied upon to make their decisions."


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> Good luck, but I doubt you will get anywhere. Many solicitors havent...
> 
> When you signed up you agreed to their terms and conditions
> 
> ...


Ok well if you are so sure that we wont get anywhere then i'll leave it.

But i will say that my father is regularly consulted on financial fraud cases by solicitors


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> Ok well if you are so sure that we wont get anywhere then i'll leave it.
> 
> But i will say that my father is regularly consulted on financial fraud cases by solicitors


Im not saying you WONT get anywhere, im saying its doubtful. 

Paypal are just as bad as the scammers out there, and once my money transfer that is in progress is completed I will be closing my account.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> Im not saying you WONT get anywhere, im saying its doubtful.
> 
> Paypal are just as bad as the scammers out there, and once my money transfer that is in progress is completed I will be closing my account.



I dont use paypal except for ebay transactions (i have a claim in now for one). If i sell anything on here then its cash or bank transfer only.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> I dont use paypal except for ebay transactions (i have a claim in now for one). If i sell anything on here then its cash or bank transfer only.


Thats what i'll be doing from now on, because ive been bitten too many times, even with items on ebay 

I will be closing the account, and if it means I miss out on stuff on ebay then so be it

Atleast using my Bank or a Credit card then they will act on my behalf should the worse happen


----------



## manic (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Tamz, I kinda figured that paypal had things worked around that way as my husband has had a few problems with them in just a simple transaction.




> I did mention earlier that if you have used a credit card via paypal that your card issuer can take action on your behalf, but everyone ignored that


I am not sure of this either, I think once you use your credit card on paypal you are also releasing your rights so the CC company has no right to fight for you. I spoke to a girl on Ebay who had a bad deal and paypal was of course dragging thier backside so she though since she paid with her CC she could go that way instead but they said they could do nothing because she used paypal, so PP has the right do do as they please and lawyer'ed up to benefit them and the customer is at their mercy which is few and far between :devil:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Speak to your credit card issuer, because the money would still have been taken from the card, and you _should _be able to sort something out

Paypal are THE biggest scammers out there


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Why has nobody sent her a summons yet?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

because a summons costs about £100 to do so its not worth it if u its for only like £30


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

hmm might be worth it for the person who paid for the laptop.

If she doesn't turn up, or even if she does and the court finds in her favour, she'd have to pay your costs too.

A couple of summonses arriving on her doorstep would almost certainly scare her into coughing up.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

that's the problem these day's, it costs too much to actually do anything about it and scammer's get away with it. for how much tax people pay you would think the police would actually do something about it maybe even make a seperate unit to work on these cases.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

As delivery can't be proved then nobody is going to lose (in theory, please take that without prejudice)

The claim can be made online, very straight forward to do.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

the fee is 25 quid, so for those who have only lost a few pounds, it might not be worth it.

https://www.moneyclaim.gov.uk/csmco2/index.jsp


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

you get that back though when you win don't you? which is fairly weighted in favour in these cases


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

True.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Anything could happen though I suppose, so I'd agree if the value is above the upfront payment then it's certainly worth doing, and if below, then that's up to each individual person to decide if they'd like to go ahead. providing they're confident the contact address is correct and also the defendants name. I have Jo, Roise and Kelly Anne, so if anyone knows who she actually is then that would help


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

It's so hard to get evidence in these case's, if a few of you were to stand up in caught against her they should see it in your favour. Never know she might actually get scared and admit it. : victory:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Each case would been seen on an individual basis, if some claim then they claim, no need for others to back them up.
The biggest problem with that is that it's very difficult to claim against a username, people need a full name


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

yes - but people who have sold to her in the past will have her name and address.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

But, fairly those sellers may not wish to be involved.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> But, fairly those sellers may not wish to be involved.


so you don't get a group case when everyone is scammed by the same person in what is the same event in some ways(as in people seem to have been told a T, then it was re-advertised, then sold to someone else, so your part of the same case I would have thought.)

It still makes no sense to me, she has quite a lot of positive feedback and it's not like she's a member who has joined to scam people. There's still a chance someone bad has happened. Has no one got a phone number?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> so you don't get a group case when everyone is scammed by the same person in what is the same event in some ways(as in people seem to have been told a T, then it was re-advertised, then sold to someone else, so your part of the same case I would have thought.)
> 
> It still makes no sense to me, she has quite a lot of positive feedback and it's not like she's a member who has joined to scam people. There's still a chance someone bad has happened. Has no one got a phone number?


no, each "buyer" will have to pursue an individual claim. Has anyone tried writing to her informally?

Although, the fact that there's no money in her paypal and all her for sale threads were locked, plus the fact she used various names, plus the fact that several people all bought the same spiders, all conspire to make it look like a deliberate attempt to defraud on her part.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

When it come's to forums and the internet i find reputation doesnt really make a difference. alot of times people are just not what they seem.

If you check classified's chat theres a woman there who has "Apparently" ripped a few people off and she has friends on the forums and 10'000+ post's, good rep etc.

That's what makes the internet a breeding ground for these kinds of people. (Saying this i would rather it be a scam then something serious happening to her or HIM, are we even 100% sure she's female lol)


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> no, each "buyer" will have to pursue an individual claim. Has anyone tried writing to her informally?
> 
> Although, the fact that there's no money in her paypal and all her for sale threads were locked, plus the fact she used various names, plus the fact that several people all bought the same spiders, all conspire to make it look like a deliberate attempt to defraud on her part.


take a wild guess

The good aspect of this thread is that people should remember that she WILL have read this, not as user Rosie27 but as a guest. Human nature is to check on these things when you've done something like she has, she wouldn't have been able to resist. So she will be fully aware of the extent of trouble she's got following her and the more people that seek the correct legal avenue the better. Even the written correspondence that Garlicpickle has suggest will be worrying Rosie27, and the more people that act on it the better.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> When it come's to forums and the internet i find reputation doesnt really make a difference. alot of times people are just not what they seem.
> 
> If you check classified's chat theres a woman there who has "Apparently" ripped a few people off and she has friends on the forums and 10'000+ post's, good rep etc.
> 
> That's what makes the internet a breeding ground for these kinds of people. (Saying this i would rather it be a scam then something serious happening to her or HIM, are we even 100% sure she's female lol)


yeah I guess. It's just weird when a member who has been in the community for weird and knows some people(well people don't seem to know rosie27 personally but if you mean emmaJ it seems quite a few do) personally suddenly disappears in a scam when they've traded fine multiple times.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe it's tactic's, build up trust before pulling off a big scam, make new user name rince and repeat. Good money if your a cold hearted c*nt.


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

it does seem wierd to me also, but i'm guessing things have got bad for her.

don't think i'm going to see my B.Vagans tho, so still annoyed.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

shiprat said:


> it does seem wierd to me also, but i'm guessing things have got bad for her.
> 
> don't think i'm going to see my B.Vagans tho, so still annoyed.


So has she made any posts since this? I mean is there no chance her account was stolen somehow and used to scam people, was a laptop not involved as well..sure someone said something about buying a laptop from her and not getting it.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

shiprat said:


> it does seem wierd to me also, but i'm guessing things have got bad for her.
> 
> don't think i'm going to see my B.Vagans tho, so still annoyed.


If people used the options available to them then things would get alot worse for her, ie justice would be served. Every 5 or so pages I keep giving advice but it falls on deaf ears (not talking about you matt, you just happen to be the quote :2thumb but as nobody seems to want to actually do anything apart from constantly ask 'what can I do?' despite the fact that everyone has througout been given excellent constructive advice, then it's no wonder that they then continue to ask 'what can I do?' and again in 5 or so pages someone will come along with a solution and be ignored and then the question will be asked 'what can I do?' so tbh I wish I hadn't bothered begging t-bo to keep this thread open, mainly because it's been used as a various chat thread when I promised him it wouldn't and secondly because nobody is actually prepared to do anything about the whole situation.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> So has she made any posts since this? I mean is there no chance her account was stolen somehow and used to scam people, was a laptop not involved as well..sure someone said something about buying a laptop from her and not getting it.


no, she hasn't, and there was another attempt to scam on AP by a person calling herself Jo-Marie.

And if my account had been stolen and used to scam people, i'd have made another account straightaway and got in touch with all those people to explain and do everything I could to help.

There's no point just moaning - OK, I wasn't scammed by her, but it seems like a lot of people have been, and there are ways to get that money back if you just put in a bit of effort.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> If people used the options available to them then things would get alot worse for her, ie justice would be served. Every 5 or so pages I keep giving advice but it falls on deaf ears (not talking about you matt, you just happen to be the quote :2thumb but as nobody seems to want to actually do anything apart from constantly ask 'what can I do?' despite the fact that everyone has througout been given excellent constructive advice, then it's no wonder that they then continue to ask 'what can I do?' and again in 5 or so pages someone will come along with a solution and be ignored and then the question will be asked 'what can I do?' so tbh I wish I hadn't bothered begging t-bo to keep this thread open, mainly because it's been used as a various chat thread when I promised him it wouldn't and secondly because nobody is actually prepared to do anything about the whole situation.


Assuming paypal has given the victims this womens actual address surely the easiest thing to do would be to get the police involved. I'm not sure if they'd bother sorting out an online scam but if multiple people went in It might help.

But yes it seems your suggestions have been overlooked with the constant "paypal has failed me...i shall accept my loses and move on"


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

What is Ap?

Absolutley gutted she's tried it again. I considered a hacked account when I paid Kelly Anne as that didn't match Rosie, but I thought maybe rosie was her dog?, but then to find out her contact address name was Jo, just completely confused me


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> Assuming paypal has given the victims this womens actual address surely the easiest thing to do would be to get the police involved. I'm not sure if they'd bother sorting out an online scam but if multiple people went in It might help.
> 
> But yes it seems your suggestions have been overlooked with the constant "paypal has failed me...i shall accept my loses and move on"


Just ignore me, I'd stubbed my toe and was in pain when I wrote that :lol2:

but yeah, there's lots of ideas and suggestions on this thread for people to act on but not everyone is willing to take up the advice.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Just ignore me, I'd stubbed my toe and was in pain when I wrote that :lol2:
> 
> but yeah, there's lots of ideas and suggestions on this thread for people to act on but not everyone is willing to take up the advice.


I think AP is ArachnoPhiles, another T/invert forum(obviously focused on T's) there's loads of em!:lol2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> and there are ways to get that money back if you just put in a bit of effort.


The problem is there is no way of guaranteeing you get your money back.

I was scammed out of £80 by a member on this forum, it was a deposit on a vivarium and the person had actually been recommended to me by others on the forum.

I paid the deposit via bank transfer.

I was repeatedly promised the viv and it never appeared, I went to consumer direct, then trading standards, then court (which cost £45). 
I never got a single penny back. My final option was to get the bailiffs in, but that was going to cost more money which I simply couldn't afford. There were a few other people scammed by the same person, some for quite a bit more than I was. 

People are just awful


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> The problem is there is no way of guaranteeing you get your money back.
> 
> I was scammed out of £80 by a member on this forum, it was a deposit on a vivarium and the person had actually been recommended to me by others on the forum.
> 
> ...


Welcome in the world of forums where you have no way knowing who you deal with ... 

Every time I got a spider off someone I picked it up myself ... :whistling2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

> After careful review, we have concluded our investigation of the Buyer
> Complaint described below.
> 
> We have decided in your favour, however, we were unable to recover any
> ...


:censor:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Sadly, Paypal don't offer a guarantee when buying through them... they can't be expected to give up the moneys when someone is scammed can they? All that would happen is people would start scamming paypal.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Sadly, Paypal don't offer a guarantee when buying through them... they can't be expected to give up the moneys when someone is scammed can they? All that would happen is people would start scamming paypal.


totally agree with this, Paypal should try get permission to take the money directly from the person's bank account but i doubt that would happen.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They are actually attached to the person's bank account, but of course they need the person's permission to take money from it. Alas, while Paypal have indeed found in favour of those who have lost money, their ruling doesn't exactly have the strength of a court order. Once again, you'd end up with reverse scams essentially. People receive the item then file a complaint, people would get even more angry about Paypal taking the money from their accounts for stuff like that. 

To be allowed to take the money, you'd need an official investigation with real proof that they never received the item etc.  It's far too difficult to reasonably expect anything more than that. Sigh.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

'after careful review' :lol2:

they make me laugh. 

paypal ; 'can you prove that it was delivered'
scammer ; 'no'
paypal; 'oh, well you lose then.

The problem is that on ebay paypal will give the money back to the buyer even if the seller doesn't have it in their account, so people think that also applies to off ebay transactions and it can be a bit of shock when they realise it does not.

I'd like to know her real name though. The paypal is Kelly Anne jones and the address was Jo Allen and the username here is Rosie.

Edit; I thought it was Kelly Anne but it was Kerry Anne that I paid


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

eBay has the monetary resources to replace when folk scam. Paypal was never meant to be more than a money transfer method for eBay, it doesn't make much money itself (to my knowledge).


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Paypal not making much money? just how much sun did you get Toby :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

280 Replies and 5,504 Views .. pathetic ..


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Paypal not making much money? just how much sun did you get Toby :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


A little too much sun maybe? Well they never seem to charge me much on top of... I don't think. It's been a while sine I last used Paypal I'll admit, and that was through eBay.

Still, I'm sure a fair bit has to go to covering the cost of keeping it secure, as well as the hosting. A lot of people would be totally buggered if someone got all the details off the Paypal database yesno?


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> 280 Replies and 5,504 Views .. pathetic ..


you can't complain you just added a post and a view to the list :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Paypal not making much money? just how much sun did you get Toby :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well they take 3.4% of every £ so think how much they are making world wide


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

PP make a mint! dont think they dont.

As for personal details, PP will not give them out.

You would have to get the police involved and then the police would have to contact PP to get them..lol like any of that would ever happen. And then the police would probably get fed up of there automated responses just like I do.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Just because paypal say 'no' doesn't mean the law is 'no'

I think I've said this 4 times already, contact www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk they will give you the template letters, and shock horror paypal do give in when sent the right paperwork. If paypal told you to give them your house then I'm sure you wouldn't so why when paypal says you are not allowed your money back I just don't see why everyone rolls over and plays dead, to such an extent that they ignore every single post telling them that paypal is wrong and have been overturned on countless occasions, just takes a little effort and desire.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Just because paypal say 'no' doesn't mean the law is 'no'
> 
> I think I've said this 4 times already, contact www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk they will give you the template letters, and shock horror paypal do give in when sent the right paperwork. If paypal told you to give them your house then I'm sure you wouldn't so why when paypal says you are not allowed your money back I just don't see why everyone rolls over and plays dead, to such an extent that they ignore every single post telling them that paypal is wrong and have been overturned on countless occasions, just takes a little effort and desire.


This is an announcement to all PayPal agents by the public knowledge administrator on information gained from the Paypal online scanning team : *I repeat, I repeat. Forum member_* LincsReps*_ in post* 4541026* is again making the general public aware we are not unstoppable. I repeat _*LincsReps*_ is letting the cat out of the bag, track IP address and initiate *immediate termination*, I repeat *IMMEDIATE TERMINATION*.*


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol2::lol2:

how'd you know my IP address? :eek4: lol

Edit; oh, you don't you paypal scum, haha!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

LincsReps said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> how'd you know my IP address? :eek4: lol
> 
> Edit; oh, you don't you paypal scum, haha!


 How much have you lost mate or are you just bumping up your posts?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> how'd you know my IP address? :eek4: lol
> 
> Edit; oh, you don't you paypal scum, haha!


you want to know your IP address *LincsReps*. Our operatives have already recorded it, does this look familiar *LincsReps*?

*







*


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

lol danasoft code m8


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> you want to know your IP address *LincsReps*. Our operatives have already recorded it, does this look familiar *LincsReps*?
> 
> *image*


no, why?, should it?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

shiprat said:


> lol danasoft code m8


......silence member Shiprat ASAP!:lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> no, why?, should it?


your trickery will not work on us LincsReps!

...also LincsReps, please continue to use the PayPal service. In fact I deposit of £500,000 into the Paypal coffers could clear up this "misunderstanding".


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

And then will I never have to pay fees again?...Mmmmm, doing the maths your offer could actually save me money


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> And then will I never have to pay fees again?...Mmmmm, doing the maths your offer could actually save me money


.........DAMN IT LINCSREPS!! ITS TOO MUCH WORK!!...let user joeyboy have control of his account again, we'll finish this later LincsReps, *we're watching you.*


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

woah guys I lost control of my account! Weird! Did a mod do it or something?


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

:iamwithstupid: :roll:




:rotfl:as a choice between your humour and some physco stalking me named Paul, then I'd say at half 2 in the morning your humour wins! lol

keep in mind though that you didn't have much competition:lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> :iamwithstupid: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww it's ok I know that's your way of saying you wuv me.

Anyway which persona( I think of a monster from Lost Odyssey here) are you engaged in battle with now, jak?


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> Aww it's ok I know that's your way of saying you wuv me.
> 
> Anyway which persona( I think of a monster from Lost Odyssey here) are you engaged in battle with now, jak?


lol, you are actualy quite funny, but don't let that go to your head :whip:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> lol, you are actualy quite funny, but don't let that go to your head :whip:


I know.: victory:

oh and you have like no info on your profile..which scares me! WHO ARE YOU!...:whistling2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> I know.: victory:
> 
> oh and you have like no info on your profile..which scares me! WHO ARE YOU!...:whistling2:


it scares me more that you want to know, and have been looking :lol2:

you could have just asked me!, sneaky git :whip:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Anyone pay by Credit Card? Not Debit as they have different TOS, but a chargeback is always an option with CCs. Some debit cards will allow chargebacks as well.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Anyone pay by Credit Card? Not Debit as they have different TOS, but a chargeback is always an option with CCs. Some debit cards will allow chargebacks as well.


it's a good point. The debit card that you'll have most luck with is Visa electron.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> it's a good point. The debit card that you'll have most luck with is Visa electron.


is visa debit different from visa electron, mine says visa debit but no electron on it. I thought it was electron a few places didn't accept, maybe they do now but a friend couldn't buy train tickets online a few years back, I think it was a visa electron.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

anything with 'visa' on, will cover you. (in theory)


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Anyone pay by Credit Card? Not Debit as they have different TOS, but a chargeback is always an option with CCs. Some debit cards will allow chargebacks as well.


Ive only been saying the same thing for the past few days, and not ONE person has listening to me :bash:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Ive only been saying the same thing for the past few days, and not ONE person has listening to me :bash:


But Tamz you're a girl and no one listens to girls where money is concerned . :lol2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

who's going to be the first to leave Rosie27 feedback then?........


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:I won my case with paypal and got money back, so ha ha Rosi27 you didnt get all my money. I got 60p back out of 45 pounds:2thumb::2thumb:. Anyone else do any good:devil:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Well well Rosie you arent the scam artist you thought are you!!! He got his 0.60 of 45.00 back! That's one less chocolate bar you can buy with all these peoples money missy!  sorry it didnt get the full refund for you tho dude.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Brianmul said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:I won my case with paypal and got money back, so ha ha Rosi27 you didnt get all my money. I got 60p back out of 45 pounds:2thumb::2thumb:. Anyone else do any good:devil:


Result :no1:

:lol2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

so if I look at her feedback now, does that mean that I'll find a couple of negs?

or will it still be the 100% that fooled me?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

gutted i didnt get anything back:devil:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> so if I look at her feedback now, does that mean that I'll find a couple of negs?
> 
> or will it still be the 100% that fooled me?


we ALL know you just checked and know it's still 100% positive.:lol2:

Also you say "that fooled me?", so have you lost out here, if so, where's your neg rep?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Well someone neg her...i'd neg her for you if i could :lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone can leave negative feedback cant they?

You just need to find the thread where she was selling stuff, then copy and paste the address for that page into the feedback page?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Anyone can leave negative feedback cant they?
> 
> You just need to find the thread where she was selling stuff, then copy and paste the address for that page into the feedback page?



No...it will be removed by a mod if you didnt take part in the transaction


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

LincsReps said:


> so if I look at her feedback now, does that mean that I'll find a couple of negs?
> 
> or will it still be the 100% that fooled me?


 Ive just lft a feed back and it didnt show up. Do the mods have to look at it first, I coppied and pasted the url. Or are you only allowed to say nice things about con artists and robbers


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

it's not as if she'll come back here under the same username is it? So leaving neg feedback will only be for the purpose of whatever satisfaction it gives to those who leave it


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

True It made me feel better , but the mods may not even put it up. Wont the mods know the IP address, I know that the mods on Reptile Community would know if you signed up with a different name.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Depends. You can block an IP but if its dynamic it makes it harder. You can block an IP range, effectively stopping the dynamic IP but you also block everyone else in that range.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Depends. You can block an IP but if its dynamic it makes it harder. You can block an IP range, effectively stopping the dynamic IP but you also block everyone else in that range.


think all ISP have a dynamic IP, you have to pay extra for a static IP.
There is a cookie that can be dropped that prevents someone logging into the site, but if you know what you are doing it can be removed.


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

So has she joined RFUK again


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Brianmul said:


> So has she joined RFUK again


I don't think anyone knows.

I still think it's an odd situation she's got a lot of pos feedback and his been a member for a while, not like someone who has joined to scam people, wonder what changed...


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

job loss? Overcoming urge to try something more exciting for herself? realising that people on here are THAT easy to scam sometimes..? Had it done to her n is takin revenge on all those who are innocent as he was? lol i dunno but its shyte b/c some of the people shes ripped on here seem fairly decent too...


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

So how many has she caught in this deal and how much money.


----------



## one of a kind (Jul 21, 2009)

Thought this may have been dealt with by now there is nothing that can be done really unless she has re-joined again and slips up saying something that can link her old account and new one.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

she's back.


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

*How do you know?*



garlicpickle said:


> she's back.


How do you know?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

crazeemaz said:


> How do you know?


observation.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

detective lisa*:lol2:*


----------

